# making a face scrub: is this a good idea???



## Sanne (Oct 25, 2006)

hey everyone!!!

I've been making my bodyscrub for a while now, by mixing salt with baby oil. this works so great, that now I want to make a facial scrub, also because I'm suddenly allergic to refinish from l'oreal (which I used every now and then for a few months); I had a rash on my chin earlier this week.

So now the rash has dissappeared, and I want to make a facial scrub myself: I have dove face cleaning cream, and I thought it might be a good idea to mix it with some fine milled salt.

what do you think, Yay or Nay?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 25, 2006)

I would reccommend that you mix your daily cleanser with Bobbi Browns Buffing Grains. I have read nothing but wonderful reviews for it. Hope that helps. Plus, salt is a perfect cube shape. That's just the way salt naturally is and I wouldn't want to use anything sharp or coarse on my face.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 25, 2006)

what type of salt are u mixing?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 25, 2006)

Try mixing with Bobbi Browns Buffing Grains. I wouldn't mix with salt because salt is perfect cube shape with harsh edges. All salt is naturally that shape. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sanne (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks for your help!!! I was planning on used ordinairy kitchen salt, but I guess not.

Corv's Queen: I don't think Bobby brown is being sold in the netherlands..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





would oatmail (how do you spell that??) worjk instead of salt?? I thought that was a lot used scrub-ingredient?


----------



## Calhoune (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_hey everyone!!!

I've been making my bodyscrub for a while now, by mixing salt with baby oil. this works so great, that now I want to make a facial scrub, also because I'm suddenly allergic to refinish from l'oreal (which I used every now and then for a few months); I had a rash on my chin earlier this week.

So now the rash has dissappeared, and I want to make a facial scrub myself: I have dove face cleaning cream, and I thought it might be a good idea to mix it with some fine milled salt.

what do you think, Yay or Nay?_

 
Salt and babyoil? :O I've always gone sugar and oliveoil haha ^^

I guess oatmeal could work, might not be as "scrubbing" as the salt though, and maybe salt would be a bit rough on the face.


----------



## lola336 (Oct 26, 2006)

i think if its fine milled it would be ok..but i think i would use sugar over salt for the face. you tend to see more sugar scrubs for the face..so i would use that instead


----------



## Sanne (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks!! sugar is a good idea!!!


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 26, 2006)

Actually, I read on Paula Begoun's website that she recommends using baking soda as a face scrub.

quote from www.cosmeticscop.com

 Quote:

  Why doesn't Paula make a face scrub?
For the face, Paula feels that mixing baking soda with your cleanser to create a thin, paste-like consistency or using a soft washcloth work beautifully as scrubs so there is no need to purchase an additional product.


----------



## Sanne (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_Actually, I read on Paula Begoun's website that she recommends using baking soda as a face scrub.

quote from www.cosmeticscop.com_

 

that's a great idea, thanks so much!! I'll try that!!


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 28, 2006)

I think the regular kitchen salt is a bad idea because the tiny little edges of the salt granuals can cause microscopic cuts on your face. Those can then lead to bacteria and thus breakouts.
I made body scrub a few times but I used sea salt and baby oil. The sea salt is bigger and you don't have the problem with possibly getting cuts.
As far as your face, I was also going to suggest using baking soda


----------



## Sanne (Oct 28, 2006)

I just tried the sugar (regular sugar) in my normal facewash, and it didn't gave me the feeling it was doing much, but now I feel my skin is pretty soft...

I tried my face wash mixed with baking soda on my hand, and I wasn't impressed, I felt like the bakingsoda-grains moved to the side of my fingers, so they weren't exfoliating that much imo...

just a quick silly question, baking salt is the stuff you use in a footbath when you have infections and the stuff you cook a pan clean with when food has burned to the bottom??? It's called soda in the netherlands, and I am not 100% certain it's the same.

bernadette, is kitchen salt also not a good idea for a body scrub? I've been using it for a while now mixed with babyoil, and I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_Actually, I read on Paula Begoun's website that she recommends using baking soda as a face scrub.

quote from www.cosmeticscop.com_

 
  I've tried that before, its works really well!  Just don't use the baking soda by itself with water (which is what I did at first), it will get into your eyes no matter how careful you are.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_bernadette, is kitchen salt also not a good idea for a body scrub? I've been using it for a while now mixed with babyoil, and I haven't had any problems with it._

 
If you haven't had a problem then I think it's fine. I tried it once and it seemed really scratchy to me. I really liked the larger grained sea salt better.
I would just be more cautious with my face and stay away from it for that area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I am saying baking soda, it's the white powdery stuff that you sometimes put a box of in your fridge to absorb odors. Arm & Hammer is a very well-known brand of it here in America. Not sure if it's the same thing we're tlaking about


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_Salt and babyoil? :O I've always gone sugar and oliveoil haha ^^

I guess oatmeal could work, might not be as "scrubbing" as the salt though, and maybe salt would be a bit rough on the face._

 
I use sugar and olive oil as well, and it works great for the body. For my face I like to use baking soda and cetaphil. hth!


----------



## Kisbee (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_When I am saying baking soda, it's the white powdery stuff that you sometimes put a box of in your fridge to absorb odors. Arm & Hammer is a very well-known brand of it here in America. Not sure if it's the same thing we're tlaking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just for fun I put it through a translator and got this:
natriumbicarbonaat

Are we all still talking about the same thing?


----------



## miss_emc (Nov 1, 2006)

Try mixing some oatmeal and kaolin (china clay) with a bit of honey or vegetable glycerin and if its a bit too thick add a few drops of water. The oatmeal helps to gently exfoliate the skin, the kaolin draws out impurities and the honey or glycerin helps to moisturise. If you have particularly oily/acne prone skin, use less honey/glycerine and add a bit of apple cider vinegar. It works wonders!!!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Nov 4, 2006)

I went to a hollistic facial course recently and the beauty therapist reccommended oatmeal


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 6, 2006)

sugar and yogurt


----------

